# deejay's wife in hospital



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave's wife, Ann has been rushed to hospital with a twisted hernia. I hope you'll join with me in wishing her a speedy recovery.
Best wishes Ann.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

All the best Ann. Get well soon.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

I hope for a speedy and full recovery - take care.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

Ouch! Hope all ends up well.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

Hope you have a speedy recovery Ann.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

hope you are back on your feet soon


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

Please give Ann my best wishes for a speedy recovery too.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

Get well soon for sure.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: DJ's wife in hospital*

wishing you a speedy recovery from here too ..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Best wishes from our family . .


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, and i really mean that. She only stayed overnight, the consultant agreed that she needs surgery but there are other things that increase the risk of any surgery in her case and we have to address those problems before they will do it.

Told her about this thread and suggested that she should read it herself and she said, "Yes, but i'm not really into the internet". 

I will continue to try and convert her and meanwhile she said thanks. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Get her a laptop to play with while she recovers! John had his during his stay. BTW, how is the knee John?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Best Wishes to you Dave and we all hope that she makes a full and speedy recovery.

Sincere Regards,


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

ashumann12 said:


> Get her a laptop to play with while she recovers! John had his during his stay. BTW, how is the knee John?


Much better thanks, but still giving trouble.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thinking of you and Ann, Dave. Keep us informed... Take care..


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> Thinking of you and Ann, Dave. Keep us informed... Take care..


Ann is going in for her op on Tuesday. Here's hoping everything goes ok.:sigh: Never thought i could feel like this, so many scary stories........


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I will be thinking of you both on Tuesday deejay

I can imagine how you are feeling. I have been through a lot of scary times with my husband. 

Best of luck.

.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Elaine. :smile:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

all the best for a successful outcome


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery . .


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Our thoughts and best wishes reach out to your spouse. Get well soon.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

deejay... our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. get well soon.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Give Anne my best wishes.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My thoughts are with you both .. keep a positive attitude .. it helps


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, thanks guys. Ann sends her thanks and if it depends on the support we have from our friends here, then surely there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck to both Anne AND you, on Tuesday, Dave - You'll both be in my thoughts.

Don't worry over-much about it, you hear about all the scary medical stories in the media, but you rarely hear about the X,000's of success stories


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Always think optimistic because it will be that way...
I will pray for both of you...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Any News ??


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry guys. Yeah, everything went ok. Ann went for the op at 3pm and it was 8pm before she landed back on the ward. I saw her for a short time tonight but she wasn't making much sense.

Its been a long day and i had to cycle to the hospital and back, about nine miles but i think its sheer relief thats made it catch up with me. I am exhausted and going to get some sleep now so i can be there first thing in the morning.

Thanks again everyone for being so kind. I'll post again tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

That`s great news Dave.

You will have collapsed now with relief that she is OK.

Keep us posted.

Elaine


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad to hear it went OK Dave, please give Anne our best wishes and do look after thi'sen' :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No need to apologise Dave .. you just had us all waiting for news .. wish you both a speedy recovery .. take care

Bet you'll both be relieved when she's making sense again .. great news ray:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Great news Dave.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear everything went OK Dave. You must both be very relieved.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Great new mate... I am glad everything is OK... ^-^


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

We are all happy at hearing the news, Dave. Give her lots of TLC and hugs from us all. :wave:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi again,

I am touched, overwhelmed, grateful and probably lots of other words that i can't think of right now. The support i have had from people in the "real world", pale's by comparison. This virtual world that i have found never ceases to amaze me and i feel lucky to have so many good friends.

Ann came home last night, to my surprise and though she is in some pain i am sure she will feel better soon.

Once again, a big thankyou to everyone, from Ann and i, for all of your kindness and support. :wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Great news . .


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Rich, Thanks buddy. :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yaaaayyy!!! Great news indeed mate!!!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know how I managed to miss this entire thread, but I'm glad everything went well and she is doing better. 

How can she not be into the internet when there are so many people here wishing her luck and a speedy recovery? You can't _buy_ friends like that...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Yaaaayyy!!! Great news indeed mate!!!




You took the words right out of my mouth ..


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

elf said:


> How can she not be into the internet when there are so many people here wishing her luck and a speedy recovery? You can't _buy_ friends like that...


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Thanks, i shall read this to her later. I just discovered Skype and i thought that might tempt her.......maybe it will yet. :4-dontkno

A couple of months ago i thought computers were interesting.......i didn't know the half of it. :grin: And Skype is just pure genius.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If Anne has any hobbies/pastimes, try googling them for her and show her the results :wink:


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Glad she's back home and doing well I hope. Make sure she takes it easy!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks 40's, Hey :wave: Long time! And you're a mod. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hope recovery is going well Dave ..


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

She's in some pain but i'm told that's to be expected. It will pass with time. Thanks vey much for asking. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say that we have you both in our thoughts daily


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, good to hear/read (_delete as appropriate_) she's on the mend, Dave :wink:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Take good care of her DeeJay! (BTW Love the avatar! House rules!)


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I'm late getting here but I am glad Ann is on the mend Dave :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------

